# Yahoo Mail gets Dropbox support to handle large attachments



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Attaching large files to an e-mail used to be a major hassle, but e-mail providers are now tapping into cloud storage services to make it easier.

Yahoo Mail is the latest service to get in on the action with Dropbox support. 
Starting today, Yahoo Mail users can add files directly from Dropbox, allowing attachments to exceed Yahoos 25MB size limit. Users can also save attachments directly to their Dropbox accounts, which could come in handy when using a public computer.

Read More


----------

